# Free: specialized hardrock gsx



## lazybloke (4 Dec 2017)

Mid-90s Hardrock GSX in poor condition. Doubtful it has any value so it will be scrapped in the next few days.
PM me if you want it / parts.
(pickup from Surrey)


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Dec 2017)

If you have one nearby, I'd recommend dropping it in at a charity cycle reconditioners. They can always use the parts.


----------



## lazybloke (4 Dec 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> If you have one nearby, I'd recommend dropping it in at a charity cycle reconditioners. They can always use the parts.



Perfect thanks. I'll google for options.


----------

